# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  لن ننساك يا ايداهو ..

## مناوي

*كنتا خلوق
وفوق جوانا
... مشهد
من جمال الروعة
ما أحلاهو
ما أحلاهو
ما  أحلاهو
ما أحلاهو..

في الميدان
تصول وتقاتل
إبداعك محال  ننساهو..

شبابك
عنفوان وجساره
وكملتا الفهم بـ  شطاره
وتسديدك
منو البرجاهو .??...

يا إيداهو
يا إيداهو
يا  إيداهو
يا إيداهو
يا إيداهو...

ماك ناقص
حماس ومهاره
قلبك  حار
كأنو شراره..
بتقدل سيد بلد
في الداره
والقون " سينما "..
جبتو  مهاره..
منو الزيك
حكاهو رواهو...

شعله من
النشاط وفتوه.
فارع  قامه
كامل قوه.
خصمك غير فتر
شن سوا.??..
عدمتو اللياقة  مرؤه..
والحارس
بجيب من جوه..
وجمهورك صدح
ب غناهو.
داك  إيداهو..الله أداهو.
داك إيداهو..الله أداهو.
داك إيداهو..الله  أداهو.

يااا
حليلو
حليلو
حليلو
حليلو.

ياحليلو  الرحل
ما ودع..
الموت كان
فجيعة وأسرع..
في الميدان
محل ما  أبدع..
رحل...
صاحب الحضور
الأشجع..
رحل...
ترياق  أملنا
الأنجع..
رحل...
فرس الرهان
الأسرع..
رحل...
نجم  النجوم
الألمع..
رحل...
فرح السنين
الأمتع..
رحل...
العمرو ما  كان
برجع...
رحل وشرخ القليب
وإتصدع..
رحل والعين  سيولا
بتدمع..
رحل بكي  الكبار
والشفع...

حليلو
حليلو
حليلو..

حليل نسرا"..جميل  محياهو..
حليل إيداهو....
حليل فارسا"..نبيل نهواهو..
حليل  إيداهو....
حليل فرحا"..عشقنا صباهو..
حليل إيداهو....
حليل وعدا"..شبيهو  جناهو..
حليل إيداهو....
حليل نغما"..حنين في غناهو..
حليل  إيداهو....
حليل حلما"..قصير عشناهو..
حليل إيداهو.....
حليل ال كنا  نترجاهو
حليل ال كنا نتمناهو
حليل إيداهو..........

بتفضل...
في  الدواخل
خالد..
جرحك....
مهما طول
صامد..
منقوش في  القلوب
نطراهو....
منقوش في القلوب
زكراهو.......

لن ننساكا يا  إيداهو
لن ننساكا يا إيداهو
لن ننساكا يا إيداهو
لن ننساكا يا  إيداهو
لن ننساكا يا إيداهو
لن ننساكا يا إيداهو.

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*تسلم كتير الحبيب مناوي 
بالجد لن ننساك ياايداهور
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*مشكور يا حبيب لك عاطر التحايا ..
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تسلم يا رائع
برغم انك جددت فينا المواجع

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم يامناوي يامبدع
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*في الميدان
تصول وتقاتل
إبداعك محال ننساهو..

شبابك
عنفوان وجساره
وكملتا الفهم بـ شطاره
وتسديدك
منو البرجاهو .??...




رووووووووووعة يا حبيب

ولن ننساك يا إيداهور
*

----------


## سامرين

*برغم مرور الايام والشهور على فقدك الا ان الجرح مازال غائراً والدمع جارياً والحزن باقياً فآه من فقدك ياايداهو. ستظل فينا ماحيينا .
*

----------


## امير سفاري

*ايداهور في قلوبنا
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*ياحليل فرس الرهان ايداهو
من يومه هو المريخ هواهو
هدف النصر فى الحوبة هوالسواهو
الضباح والنسر الفى السما 
وحات الله مابننساهو


*

----------

